# My name is JUGGERNAUT



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

And I'm baaaaaaaack.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

juggernaut welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dammmmiiiiitttt!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

lol....I promise I will be on better behavior and no unwarranted Broser bashing. Salud!


----------



## Built (Dec 10, 2009)

Atta boy!

So great to have you back, old friend.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> lol....I promise I will be on better behavior and no unwarranted Broser bashing. Salud!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Relax....I'm not here to cause any problems. Thank you for the early Christmas present Rob. Really.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 10, 2009)

If you want to be on Rob's good side, be his princess and make him feel like a Prince  if ya know what I mean

lo l


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

nope. sorry. i dont get it. Can you explain further?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>


whats up big dog???


----------



## Perdido (Dec 10, 2009)

The Juggman is back!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2009)

and a little nicer. Not much, but medically enhanced.


----------



## Perdido (Dec 10, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> and a little nicer. Not much, but medically enhanced.



yes i've read your post in the anabolic forum. I'm concidering that myself. Nice work!


----------



## nkira (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey! Welcome back man.....


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2009)

Woot, the big man is back!

First DOMS and now Jugg? This is a good week for the internet!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Woot, the big man is back!
> 
> First DOMS and now Jugg? This is a good week for the internet!


dats right bitchezzzz. I'm bayyyack. Whats up Gaz? Did you write anything lately?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> dats right bitchezzzz. I'm bayyyack. Whats up Gaz? Did you write anything lately?



I wrote a conjugate periodization program for strength (though there was some discussion about whether or not i was conjugate at all ). Check out ze blog!

Other than that, working, working out, and doing uni work.

How you doin, man?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Uploaded to my reader as we speak. Whens the book coming out?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2009)

When i stop being a procrastinating ass


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> When i stop being a procrastinating ass


you need a co-author let me know. We'll call it, "gimmie one more bitch!!!"


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Gaz, just read the article. Good job. Made my "things to remember list" of bookmarks. Left a comment too.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Relax....*I'm not here to cause any problems.* Thank you for the early Christmas present Rob. Really.



But you're the *JUGGERNAUT, BIIII...*


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2009)

bitch, curt, the word is BITCH.
whore.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2009)

Juggernaut, He's the man, NAUT!

  JK!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> bitch, curt, the word is BITCH.
> whore.



Can't type it, but quoting is okay, I suppose. 

I'M _CURT _JAMES, BIII...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Juggernaut, He's the man, NAUT!
> 
> JK!


dats right bitchez!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

What did Santa bring you?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2009)

I got

Squeezebox
DragonAge Origins
Gamespot Gift Card
$$ (from my mom and dad)
jeans, baldie hats, new running shoes
a batman comic book from 1975 in mint condition
cologne (Perry Ellis)
and some really good cigars from my father
several clients gave me some good bottles of wine, grey goose and cigars. 
Logitech z523 speakers

I did pretty damn good!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2009)

oh and Robert taught me a year long valuable lesson for which I feel is also a gift...you see, it isnt how much you can ridicule someone, even though it easy. Someone needs to turn the other cheek once in a while. If a wrong is being done, talk the wrongdoer. See if he can see the err of his or her way. You'l be better for it, and that person will feel better that you cared about the person. That will go a long way in showing people that feelings matter, and that although sticks and stones can indeed break bones, names hurt just as much.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> oh and Robert taught me a year long valuable lesson for which I feel is also a gift...you see, it isnt how much you can ridicule someone, even though it easy. Someone needs to turn the other cheek once in a while. If a wrong is being done, talk the wrongdoer. See if he can see the err of his or her way. You'l be better for it, and that person will feel better that you cared about the person. That will go a long way in showing people that feelings matter, and that although sticks and stones can indeed break bones, names hurt just as much.


----------



## theMiguel (Dec 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> oh and Robert taught me a year long valuable lesson for which I feel is also a gift...you see, it isnt how much you can ridicule someone, even though it easy. Someone needs to turn the other cheek once in a while. If a wrong is being done, talk the wrongdoer. See if he can see the err of his or her way. You'l be better for it, and that person will feel better that you cared about the person. That will go a long way in showing people that feelings matter, and that although sticks and stones can indeed break bones, names hurt just as much.


I'M NEW.....

But that's a valueable lesson.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2009)

theMiguel said:


> I'M NEW.....
> 
> But that's a valueable lesson.


I guess the Mike Brady talking shit reference was lost on you.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## theMiguel (Dec 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I guess the Mike Brady talking shit reference was lost on you.


 
 .. Yeah, I believe so..


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

Watch a few Brady episodes, you'll get the gist.


----------

